# I finally moved my cockatiel Boggle from the UK to Canada!



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Back in 2012 I posted a message here asking about how possible it would be to move my baby Boggle from the UK to Canada... and while I wasn't able to get it all together that time (He had to go live with my mum for a couple years which was heartbreaking for me), I'm happy to report that with the help of a really excellent moving company I was able to bring him with me! 

:grey tiel:

He's still in the 45 day quarantine so can't meet all my canadian friends who are dying to meet him just yet, but I thought I would let anyone else who is in my situation know that it is definitely possible and not anywhere near as terrifying as you might imagine. If anyone's got questions I'm happy to answer them!

In the meantime, here is a picture of Boggle looking very, very smug having finally conquered Canada...


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh that's wonderful! What was the company and how did he travel?


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

That was part of the problem. Canadian import law specifies that to import a bird, the bird must travel with the owner- but there are no airlines that will let you take your bird in the cabin with you on a transatlantic flight, and only a few that will allow transport in the hold of the aircraft you're travelling on as a passenger- we ended up having to transport Boggle on an Air Canada cargo flight. We had to apply for a special circumstances derogation to the permit to allow Boggle to arrive on a separate flight to me- they would only allow this as long as we arrived within 24hrs of each other.

The process involved a LOT of paperwork, which was all processed for me. The only things I had to do myself were to take Boggle to the vet for his health certificate, and then take Boggle in his IATA compliant wooden crate to the PassportForPets office near the airport. Their handlers looked after him until he was passed to AirCanada who have specialised animal shipping handlers, and then I just had to pick him up from their office on the Canadian side (he had to be checked over by the Canadian vet before he was released, and he's now in quarantine at my place for 45 days).

I was initially worried about the stress this would put Boggle through, but he was completely unruffled by his experience (pardon the pun!). I suspect this is because he rather liked the look of his travelling box and thought it might be a good nesting location... that and Zoe and I made sure that his trip was as short and direct as possible.

Company: I used the services of the very excellent Zoe at Paws and Claws to manage certificates, import/export duty and as a general liason, and we used PassportForPets to manage the cargo flight. I cannot recommend Zoe highly enough- there were a lot of snags and hurdles along the way and she was absolutely indefatigable. She's previously moved animals internationally for zoos and so on so knew all the inside info and had personal contacts that proved invaluable in making our move to Canada possible


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome  I always wondered how these things worked. It's good to know you've had success!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!
I cannot but wonder about the cost though?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

LOVE the photo!!!! Where in Canada are you? Toronto by any chance?


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

That's awesome you finally got Boggles to Canada. It's sounds like a daunting process.


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

eduardo said:


> Congratulations!
> I cannot but wonder about the cost though?


It definitely wasn't cheap! I've kind of avoided adding all the costs up precisely because it's a heck of a lot, but I can tell you that the flight itself including the travel crate and overnight boarding came to a little over £500. Permits on the Canadian side including quarantine visit costs and the fee for the exception came to about £200, whereas the export permit and vet visit on the UK side cost about £100...


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

Annie said:


> LOVE the photo!!!! Where in Canada are you? Toronto by any chance?


Thank you! I was living in Toronto (North York) without Boggle before, but we're actually in Nova Scotia now, in a little town called Shelburne. I do miss Toronto sometimes, though not the rent!!


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

TexTiel said:


> That's awesome you finally got Boggles to Canada. It's sounds like a daunting process.


Thank you! It certainly would have been nigh on impossible without Zoe's help, there were lots of strange paperwork requirements and so on that would have left me completely at sea. Boggle and I are very happily settled now though and I consider it absolutely worthwhile- as I type this, Boggle is singing and doing a little dance for his shadow. I've never seen him this happy!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

kurui said:


> Thank you! I was living in Toronto (North York) without Boggle before, but we're actually in Nova Scotia now, in a little town called Shelburne. I do miss Toronto sometimes, though not the rent!!


Awwww, rats!!! I was hoping you would be in Toronto too, then you could bring Boggles over to play with my Sunny!  

I have met a few friends on this forum. One does live in Toronto but she no longer has tiels. One lives in Windsor and I have invited her over for a week-end a few years ago. Another one lives in a rural town in Ontario but we have never met in person. I kept hoping I would meet someone here who has tiels and also lives in Toronto so that we can schedule tiel play-dates!!! Are you sure you won't consider living in Toronto again? (Actually you are right though. The cost of accommodation is just HORRENDOUS so I don't blame you.)

But, if you ever get tired of Shelburne, please come back to Toronto!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

kurui said:


> Thank you! I was living in Toronto (North York) without Boggle before, but we're actually in Nova Scotia now, in a little town called Shelburne. I do miss Toronto sometimes, though not the rent!!


You mentioned he's in quarantine at your place... do you mean quarantined inside your house? If so, you are so lucky. As I know many quarantine institutions out there do not even allow you to visit your pet while in quarantine. I would NEVER in a million yrs allow that to happen. I'm going to be moving back to the EU one of these days and already dreading the ridiculous nonsense I am going to have to go through in order to get my tiel to Europe.

I was hoping to one day move to Australia but Australia does not allow any birds to be imported other than pigeons from New Zealand.... so that's off the list! Looks like I'll end up in Hungary in several yrs HOPEFULLY. Cannot wait to get of the of the US! Country has gone way down hill (Monsanto/GMOs) terrible terrible situation.


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

Annie said:


> Awwww, rats!!! I was hoping you would be in Toronto too, then you could bring Boggles over to play with my Sunny!
> 
> I have met a few friends on this forum. One does live in Toronto but she no longer has tiels. One lives in Windsor and I have invited her over for a week-end a few years ago. Another one lives in a rural town in Ontario but we have never met in person. I kept hoping I would meet someone here who has tiels and also lives in Toronto so that we can schedule tiel play-dates!!! Are you sure you won't consider living in Toronto again? (Actually you are right though. The cost of accommodation is just HORRENDOUS so I don't blame you.)
> 
> But, if you ever get tired of Shelburne, please come back to Toronto!!


Oh my goodness, a tiel playdate sounds so much fun! If I'm ever in Toronto with Boggle I will be sure to get in touch with you, I'd love Boggle to meet Sunny!


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

Juliet said:


> You mentioned he's in quarantine at your place... do you mean quarantined inside your house? If so, you are so lucky. As I know many quarantine institutions out there do not even allow you to visit your pet while in quarantine. I would NEVER in a million yrs allow that to happen. I'm going to be moving back to the EU one of these days and already dreading the ridiculous nonsense I am going to have to go through in order to get my tiel to Europe.
> 
> I was hoping to one day move to Australia but Australia does not allow any birds to be imported other than pigeons from New Zealand.... so that's off the list! Looks like I'll end up in Hungary in several yrs HOPEFULLY. Cannot wait to get of the of the US! Country has gone way down hill (Monsanto/GMOs) terrible terrible situation.


Yes, I'm allowed to quarantine Boggle in a room in my own home- a CIFA inspector came to visit the house before the permit was issued to ensure the room was secure and out of contact of any other animals. During the 45 day quarantine period I am the only person allowed to have contact with Boggle, and I'm not allowed to dispose of any of his waste- it all has to be stored (hygienically, of course) in the room. I change shoes and clothes, it's all very intensive! The inspector will check to make sure I've been following the rules and that Boggle is healthy at the end of the quarantine period, and then he'll sign the paperwork and Boggle will be free to travel in Canada.

The rules for countries all seem to be different and I am far from an expert- though something worth noting is that birds are free to travel between EU countries without a permit, so if you end up moving somewhere in the EU and then relocate to another member state, you won't have to go through the whole process again. Best of luck! If and when you do decide to move I really can't recommend Zoe at Paws and Claws enough, she's brilliant


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Awe!! welcome to Canada Boggle! Nice to see a committed pet owner!!! That's awesome you did this for him. You must really love him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

kurui said:


> Yes, I'm allowed to quarantine Boggle in a room in my own home- a CIFA inspector came to visit the house before the permit was issued to ensure the room was secure and out of contact of any other animals. During the 45 day quarantine period I am the only person allowed to have contact with Boggle, and I'm not allowed to dispose of any of his waste- it all has to be stored (hygienically, of course) in the room. I change shoes and clothes, it's all very intensive! The inspector will check to make sure I've been following the rules and that Boggle is healthy at the end of the quarantine period, and then he'll sign the paperwork and Boggle will be free to travel in Canada.
> 
> The rules for countries all seem to be different and I am far from an expert- though something worth noting is that birds are free to travel between EU countries without a permit, so if you end up moving somewhere in the EU and then relocate to another member state, you won't have to go through the whole process again. Best of luck! If and when you do decide to move I really can't recommend Zoe at Paws and Claws enough, she's brilliant




I was originally wanting to move from Florida to Sydney, Australia but unfortunately Australia has RIDICULOUS laws put in place that does not allow me to EVER move there and bring my cockatiel with me as they only allow Pigeons from New Zealand to enter (there is NO logic behind that!!). Australia simply does not allow ANY birds, whether domestic pets or not, to enter the country. I checked into this very well... and was pretty disgusted at what I learned. Therefore I have scratched Australia off the list! No thanks, no interest in living there anymore. I will pass.

You mentioned you used a moving service... is this the correct one you are referring to? http://www.pawsandclaws.org/wpweb/ ... as it doesn't seem I have correct link. Thanks.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!  Once his quarantine is over with and things have settled down, he'll be perky and excited to meet all your new buds!!

And Yaaay to Zoe! 


BTW - I'm all the way out in Manitoba, Canada. Fall is coming here. You can feel it in the weather!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2015)

I am going to be moving from Florida to Budapest, Hungary (I'm Hungarian) with my tiel... does anyone know the link to that moving site? I can't seem to find correct link =(

Thanks =)


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

TalkBirdy2Me said:


> Awe!! welcome to Canada Boggle! Nice to see a committed pet owner!!! That's awesome you did this for him. You must really love him.


Haha thanks! Yeah, I love the little brat to pieces- He's got a whole section of my loft space separated off with a wire mesh partition, full of toys, things to climb and fly between and chew to pieces. He loves scuttling around on the floor and beeping at me to get my attention when he finds something interesting, and he uses the windowsill as his own little parade ground for strutting his stuff and singing with his sweet little heart wings- I don't think I have ever seen him so happy. Moving with him was 100% the right thing to do and worth absolutely every penny of the admittedly steep cost!


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

Juliet said:


> I was originally wanting to move from Florida to Sydney, Australia but unfortunately Australia has RIDICULOUS laws put in place that does not allow me to EVER move there and bring my cockatiel with me as they only allow Pigeons from New Zealand to enter (there is NO logic behind that!!). Australia simply does not allow ANY birds, whether domestic pets or not, to enter the country. I checked into this very well... and was pretty disgusted at what I learned. Therefore I have scratched Australia off the list! No thanks, no interest in living there anymore. I will pass.
> 
> You mentioned you used a moving service... is this the correct one you are referring to? http://www.pawsandclaws.org/wpweb/ ... as it doesn't seem I have correct link. Thanks.





Juliet said:


> I am going to be moving from Florida to Budapest, Hungary (I'm Hungarian) with my tiel... does anyone know the link to that moving site? I can't seem to find correct link =(
> 
> Thanks =)


Hi! Sorry for the delay in replying. Zoe doesn't have a specific website for her transport services, but she runs it in concert with her kennels/cattery based in Spain (She herself is English.) There's a FB page https://www.facebook.com/Paws-and-Claws-1473435619642729/timeline/ and you can email her at pawsandclawsalbox -at- gmail -dot- com. If you do, please let her know in the subject line that you got the address from this forum.


----------



## kurui (Jul 24, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> Congrats!  Once his quarantine is over with and things have settled down, he'll be perky and excited to meet all your new buds!!
> 
> And Yaaay to Zoe!
> 
> ...


He's going to be done with quarantine well in time to enjoy Thanksgiving with us  It's still really warm here in NS but I'm sure it'll turn soon...


----------



## 7102 (Apr 14, 2012)

OH I need to bookmark this thread; I might be going to Canada, and if I like it, I'll need to get help taking my pair over with me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

kurui said:


> Hi! Sorry for the delay in replying. Zoe doesn't have a specific website for her transport services, but she runs it in concert with her kennels/cattery based in Spain (She herself is English.) There's a FB page https://www.facebook.com/Paws-and-Claws-1473435619642729/timeline/ and you can email her at pawsandclawsalbox -at- gmail -dot- com. If you do, please let her know in the subject line that you got the address from this forum.


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

